# Left to Right Deviation While Shooting



## HappySprite (Jun 12, 2012)

I shoot targets from 20 yards with my Hoyt Reflex Excursion. I used to shoot fingers, but two weeks ago I purchased a release and have been using that. I've noticed that my height is consistant while shooting, but my arrows seem to deviate left and right instead of being in a tighter, circular cluster. Is there any way I can grip the bow that will minimize this? Or could my grip not be the problem?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

I think you need to tell us what kind of release you are using.Im gonna assume its an index finger release and since the process is new you need to start close range on the bale.I think the left to right misses are the tension of shooting fingers and you dont need that with a release.You do need to get used to the release on the bale to ingrain the new feeling of the shot its entirely different and thats whats happenning.Just pull through the shot like fingers and dont punch. Work it out on the bale.I dont think it will take you long but i think you went to the target too fast.IMHO


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I think you need to tell us what kind of release you are using.Im gonna assume its an index finger release and since the process is new you need to start close range on the bale.I think the left to right misses are the tension of shooting fingers and you dont need that with a release.You do need to get used to the release on the bale to ingrain the new feeling of the shot its entirely different and thats whats happenning.Just pull through the shot like fingers and dont punch. Work it out on the bale.I dont think it will take you long but i think you went to the target too fast.IMHO


I agree. Two weeks isn't time enough to learn to use a release. Check out Idiot Proof Archery for a good program of bale & bridge to learn to use a release.

Also, going from fingers to release, you might need to adjust your bow's DL. Too long or too short can give you L & R problems.

Allen


----------

